# Beautiful blue ice tegu



## Dylan koch (Apr 20, 2020)

Let me know your thoughts on blue tegus and blue ice tegus! I have a female blue tegu 100% het albino and a blue ice male 100% het albino he is so beautiful and white!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 20, 2020)

She's very pretty, striking.


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you the white one is the male and blue ice tegus are just so stunning


----------



## rats (Apr 22, 2020)

Beautiful tegus! I don't know much about blue ice tegus -- where did you get him? Was he expensive (I expect!)?

I'm considering getting another blue tegu like my Foley, but maybe a blue ice might be preferable.


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 22, 2020)

Blue ice are absolutely stunning I think guy owned cpx reptiles I think was name I'll have to look ot up but I think they are almost the same as ice tegus just have more blue in them but it's the mix with the chacoan white head that makes them like pure white. My blue ice and pure blue female should breed next year I would think and they are both 100% het for albino


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 22, 2020)

But I think they'll make stunning babies


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 23, 2020)

Honestly I I feel I got a steal on him and my blue female!! I got them for 800 so 400 each


----------



## Guman (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice looking set.


----------



## Dylan koch (May 7, 2020)

rats said:


> Beautiful tegus! I don't know much about blue ice tegus -- where did you get him? Was he expensive (I expect!)?
> 
> I'm considering getting another blue tegu like my Foley, but maybe a blue ice might be preferable.


 
Not sure if you knew underground reptiles created the ice tegu line and has a ton coming this year! They are saying 1000$ albino ice tegus this year. I plan on picking up probably 1 femal ice albino band a set of regular


----------

